# Sutter Buttes, Summer 06 and Spring 07



## Salvadorii (Mar 11, 2007)

I am very fortunate to be able to help a biologist working in the privately owned lands of the Sutter Buttes, in Northern California.

Most of the photos are of herps, but there are quite a few interesting species of inverts.  Some including the Jerusalem Cricket, various species of cockroaches, centipedes, millipedes, and some awesome spiders.  Next time I go out there I hope to photograph some to see what species are out there.

Here are some photos from last summer.





This is to give you an idea of the habitat.  Included is the biologist I was working for.





Northern Pacific Rattle Snake





Whip Tail Lizard





Pacific Gopher, this little guy was interesting as his color was very dark for a typical pac gopher.





Some of the centipedes, they are about 2-3 inches in length.
Not Pictured are the many Fence lizards, alligator lizards, and different species of skinks we found up there.

Then these were taken two weeks ago.





Chorus Frog






California Slender Salamander





This one decided to roll up in a ball for defense

The Sutter Buttes is a wonderful place, rich in wildlife.  However it is almost all private land used mainly for cattle ranching.  I feel I am privileged to be able to see these animals in their natural habitat.  






Myself with a fence lizard.  I hope you enjoyed the photos.


----------



## Natemass (Mar 11, 2007)

very nice pics and indeed you are lucky to be able to go to a place like that


----------



## GQ. (Mar 15, 2007)

Nice photos.  I really like that Northern Pacific.  I have yet to do any hiking in Northern Pacific area.  I would love to see one in the wild.


----------



## Crotalus (Mar 18, 2007)

Great shots!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## McPede (Mar 18, 2007)

Very nice photos!

Any chance you could post the other photos of the roaches and millipedes you found? 

Best wishes
Fredrik


----------

